# Art for Bells



## Penellope (May 19, 2018)

* I'm an artist and I'd like to draw some art for Bells in Pocket Camp. I just really wanna finish getting everything upgraded and be able to buy whatever I want. 

So I plan to draw you art, then you go to my market box and buy some stuff from there for whatever amount of bells you owe me.

This first thread is not actually my new art store, I just wanted to get some ideas from you all!

See I think my art is good enough I can sell it for a high amount, but I also realize it difficult to earn a LOT of bells in Pocket Camp.

So here is a sketch and a full colored headshot I've drawn recently and what I want to know:

What would you say is a reasonable amount of bells to charge for 1.) A Line art, or 2.) A Full color


 *


----------



## Penellope (May 22, 2018)

Okay maybe I should offer prices and y'all can agree or disagree?
Full color: 100,000 bells
Line Art: 40,000 bells

Go! Haaha....


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 22, 2018)

Well first off, I don’t think it should be in this board.

The TBT Marketplace or Museum Shop maybe?


----------



## Penellope (May 22, 2018)

Oh are those not just for ACNL? I mean for Pocket Camp only, but if the Museum Shop is for all the games then yeah I'll move it over there oops haha


----------



## Ably.Saucey (May 22, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well first off, I don’t think it should be in this board.
> 
> The TBT Marketplace or Museum Shop maybe?





Penellope said:


> Oh are those not just for ACNL? I mean for Pocket Camp only, but if the Museum Shop is for all the games then yeah I'll move it over there oops haha




Mmmmm, I'm not sure, it could go here too, but I think the museum is a better shot. You're very good at hair!


----------

